# Patching drywall at floor level...



## daballenger (May 6, 2010)

I am installing a new floor in my kitchen. As preperation I began to remove the baseboards. In some places the drywall behind the baseboard was still in good shape. I do have some places where it just crumbled. It was not caused by the removal of the baseboard, but I could tell that it was wet at somepoint in time. What is the best way to repair this drywall?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

dab, Welcome to the forum,

For a small area patch I use *Fast Set*and a 6" *Joint Knife*
First remove all wet or loose drywall
You will need some type of backer for the Fast Set
I mostly use scrap Luan plywood that I cut to fit behind the hole.
The drawing shows a minimalist overlap but if there is enough clearance between the edges of the hole and the studs I will make the backer large enough to put some support drywall screws through a good section of the drywall into the backer board.
_
.
_


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut the damaged drywall out to just below the level of the base. Install new drywall being sure to keep it 1/2" off the floor (base covers the joint, so no finishing needed). Install base holding it up off of the floor also. Your base shoe or 3/4 round (whichever you end up using) is the only thing that should touch the floor. Drywall (and trim) will wick water from mopping/spills and deteriorate over time. You can purchase composite shoe or 3/4 round to further prevent having to replace anything on down the line.


----------

